# Dogswell treats - Veggie Life Chicken and sweet potato



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to share how much stuie is loving these treats from Dogswell. His favorite chicken are the chicken breathies mini. He will choose that over a stick of chicken jerky. Don't know why...maybe he's a bit lazy!  Anyhoo, I saw these new Veggie Life products come out and had to try it! I got the sweet potato fries and the chicken and sweet potato (Stuie doesn't like veggies so I strayed from the apples and bananas). Anyway, I fed him the chicken and sweet potato and he LOVES them. As he was eating his treat I picked him up to go into the other room and he started growling at me thinking i was going to steal the treat! he's only done that one other time and that was when he stole a piece of duck from my plate. here's the site for dogwell if you're interested! http://www.dogswell.com/?title=VEGGIE+LIFE  

anybody else tried this?


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Darla and Dakota love the sweet potato chews treats and the duck breast breathies!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My three love the Veggie Life "Happy Hips" Apple and Chicken with Glucosamine & Chondroitin.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup loves these more than, dare i say, she ever loved GREENIES! she gets the "vitality" chicken strips and she goes N.U.T.S. when i open the bag. she can barely stand still waiting! i always make her do a down-stay or sit-stay before she gets any treat, but for these, her butt is only on the floor for about .0002 seconds before she starts spinning out of control again LOL

arent these great treats?!?! and HEALTHY, too!

(too bad you dont eat healthy, mommy!, xoxo the buttercup)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We just finished our first bag of the sweet potato. Bella loves them so we'll be getting some more for sure.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> My three love the Veggie Life "Happy Hips" Apple and Chicken with Glucosamine & Chondroitin.[/B]


Josie says: My mommy loves "Happy Hips Cookies", and "Bigger Butt Brownies"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482142
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Perri loves their chicken jerky too. He gets the vitality. I give him a half of one after each meal as his reward for eating his dinner "all gone" and he sure lets me know when he's finished so he can get that treat! I also just recently bought a bag of the little sweet potato ones, but he doesn't like those as much. I was wondering if the sweet potato would cause staining because of their color though? Has that happened to anyone?


----------

